# Very Sensative to Allot of things



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I am finding more and more things irritate me that never did before. Makeupand the ponds I have used for 30 years ismaking my skin burn and my eyes burn. Iam not a big drinker, an average of 3 a monthLast nite we ate Mexican Food and I hada half of a margirita, It gave me a headacheall nite long and thru the nite and I stillhave it this morning. This has just startedhappening. I always feel I am becoming intolerable to many things, chemicals, vitamins, soaps, I just cant put my finger on it. I am 43 years old, happy, not stressed but getting more and more in pain.Waiting to hear from you . TISS


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Tiss, i understand. I simply cannot drink anymore at all and then if I drink and eat mexican food, AAAAHHHHHHHH! It's murder for me all night. I can't sleep, my stomache hurts, headache, etc. It is absolutely maddening how we do become sensitive to things that didn't use to bother us. Luckily, I am not noticing any chemicals bothering me, but of course, more foods. I strictly drink water and 100% applejuice if I want something a little sweet.I have just come through a flare and now the pain is in my hips (never went there before) and now me feet are hurting also. Didn't they say this wasn't progressive? Oh, well, we have to keep looking on the bright side of things to survive, especially with two kids who are wanting to run, run, run! They will find something or some cure, I hope.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Tiss, I just had a question as to this very same subject on the 9th of this mo. , so you can click at the top to include last 5 days of previous postings and you will see my questions and comments. If you'd like to answer some of the questions and reply/respond to post, it will bring it back up to the top of the BB again for others to respond to as well. People that are new to this board don't always go back to do this. You can always try "search" to see whether you'll bring up more who have this problem as well. Thanks. Moldie------------------


----------

